# Part-Time Remote



## MNCoderCEMC@outlook.com (Dec 8, 2017)

Coder seeking part-time remote position. Numerous years experience in Physician inpatient coding. CPC, COC, CPMA and CEMC. Resume available upon request.


----------



## svishnupriyabio@gmail.com (Dec 20, 2017)

*Seeking for remote medical coding jobs*

Hi,
 I'm interested in this position. I have 5 years experience in coding and I am CPC certified. Currently i have H4 Visa.

 I am expertise in Inpatient, outpatient E/M services and 3 years of coding and auditing in diagnostic radiology. Please help me how to get jobs in remote coding.

 My email ID : svishnupriyabi@gmail.com

 Thanks,
 Vishnupriya


----------



## twizzle (Dec 21, 2017)

svishnupriyabi@gmail.com said:


> Hi,
> I'm interested in this position. I have 5 years experience in coding and I am CPC certified. Currently i have H4 Visa.
> 
> I am expertise in Inpatient, outpatient E/M services and 3 years of coding and auditing in diagnostic radiology. Please help me how to get jobs in remote coding.
> ...



The person who started this thread is not advertising a position, they are looking for one.


----------



## nram293 (Dec 29, 2017)

*coding positon*

Hello Lexicode has an available position I think might interest you. remote ancillary part time
I  have provided the link. If you do apply can you use me as a reference. You can also email me at luvformusic@hotmail.com if you have any questions. 
Good luck

https://www.talento.io/eFpWorkplace/newcareers.do


----------



## nram293 (Jan 16, 2018)

*apply at lexicode.jobs*

You have to go to whttp://www.LexiCode.jobs 
to apply


----------

